# english man moving to spain claiming housing benefits?



## Guest

hi everyone i need some correct advice please i want to move to spain from uk im on benefits ? can i claim housing benefit to pay my rent? and what are the problems claiming benefits in spain? please help with correct advice many thanks lionel age 38


----------



## Chica

Hi there,

I'm afraid it's not possible to claim HB in Spain....how I wish we could.

As far as othere benefits are concerned I believe you can still carry on claiming for some things, eg, invalidity benefit. If you can be more precise on which benefits you are enquiring about then we can you you a more specific reply.

Hang around a bit. I am sure others will be here to offer more advice.


----------



## Guest

*thanks maggie*



Chica said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm afraid it's not possible to claim HB in Spain....how I wish we could.
> 
> As far as othere benefits are concerned I believe you can still carry on claiming for some things, eg, invalidity benefit. If you can be more precise on which benefits you are enquiring about then we can you you a more specific reply.
> 
> Hang around a bit. I am sure others will be here to offer more advice.


thanks for taking time to reply to my questions but there must be spanish housing help ? lionel


----------



## Chica

Hi again,

I think you will get more input if you start the same thread on the Spanish Forum, I don't think the others on the spanish forum have seen this.

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest

*maggie*



Chica said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I think you will get more input if you start the same thread on the Spanish Forum, I don't think the others on the spanish forum have seen this.
> 
> Just a thought.


well thanks cheeky maggie eg picture and respect to you so have a great day kind regards lionel 38 iwill try with ur advice i hope and prey theres help i have money but not enough to buy a house chow


----------



## Chica

lionel said:


> well thanks cheeky maggie eg picture and respect to you so have a great day kind regards lionel 38 iwill try with ur advice i hope and prey theres help i have money but not enough to buy a house chow


Good luck


----------



## jojo

lionel said:


> thanks for taking time to reply to my questions but there must be spanish housing help ? lionel


You can only claim spanish SS if you have paid into their system for a minimum of 2 years by working and paying contributions in Spain and I believe after that you are then eligible to receive a percentage of your previous salary, Even the Spanish can only claim it under those circumstances too. The system here is totally different and it is far harsher than the UK. If you chose to live here you are very much on your own. The nanny state is a UK only phenominom from what I can see

UK housing benefits are for UK housing


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

Hi Lionel

Jo is absolutely right, you will not receive housing benefit here in Spain - even if you already live and work here and are made redundant etc you only receive a small amount in unemployment benefit and have to have paid a significant amount into the system before its worth much at all.

If you think about it it makes sense! just imagine if everyone on housing benefit in the UK could transfer it / or receive it from the Spanish government instead! there would be no one in the UK - they would all be out here getting suntan! lol

Not sure what your full cirumstances are - but you say you cant afford to buy a house here - but you could always rent if you have enough income.

Good luck!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## karro

lionel said:


> hi everyone i need some correct advice please i want to move to spain from uk im on benefits ? can i claim housing benefit to pay my rent? and what are the problems claiming benefits in spain? please help with correct advice many thanks lionel age 38


Claiming benefits in UK and living in Spain is illigal. Housing benefits in Spain exist only when you have been enemplyed for a while and it is a puntual help only.


----------



## Hombre

I believe Greenland has a reciprocal arrangement with the UK re housing benefits. May be worthwhile exploring that one.


----------



## Suenneil

Morning guys ... this is a post going back to July and I dont think Lionel pursued his dream!

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9

Hopefully not, Sue! Honestly, some people are living in a burbuja (my new Spanish word
I think you have to have at least a year's tax/NI contributions in the UK before you claim any benefit.
One of our tenants, a young Polish woman, arrived in the UK the day of Poland's accession to the EU in 2004, worked for just over a year, became pregnant by her Portuguese boyfriend and enjoyed full NHS care and presumably a limited amount of maternity benefit. She doesn't seem to have worked since.
I don't want to sound like a Daily Mail reader but I do believe in putting in before you take out.


----------



## Suenneil

mrypg9 said:


> Hopefully not, Sue! Honestly, some people are living in a burbuja (my new Spanish word
> I think you have to have at least a year's tax/NI contributions in the UK before you claim any benefit.
> One of our tenants, a young Polish woman, arrived in the UK the day of Poland's accession to the EU in 2004, worked for just over a year, became pregnant by her Portuguese boyfriend and enjoyed full NHS care and presumably a limited amount of maternity benefit. She doesn't seem to have worked since.
> I don't want to sound like a Daily Mail reader but I do believe in putting in before you take out.


oooooooooooh Mary! please dont even begin to sound like a Daily Mail reader! lol ... I just couldnt get through my week if we ended up like that on here!!! 

I do agree about paying in to take out! that surely is what the system was designed to be managed and used for .... even though that doesnt appear to be the case a lot of the time these days! Having said that - here in Spain we certainly do have to pay into the system before we are entitled to take anything out of it .....Im sure this causes hardship for quite a lot of people actually, and will include those who arent deliberately trying to abuse the system as they sometimes do in the UK ....but as a result of how the system works here will be left by the wayside somewhere ......

Sue xx nice to see you by the way! you seem to have been missing in action !!! x


----------



## mrypg9

Visitors again, Sue. Daughter-in-law for five days, then this weekend friends from the UK.
I think I'll do what I used to do with our many visitors in Prague; give them a guide book asnd tell them I'll see them for dinner


----------



## Suenneil

mrypg9 said:


> Visitors again, Sue. Daughter-in-law for five days, then this weekend friends from the UK.
> I think I'll do what I used to do with our many visitors in Prague;
> 
> 
> 
> give them a guide book asnd tell them I'll see them for dinner
Click to expand...

Excellent plan! you should have come to Malaga to meet with me and Jo today .... we are meeting up in about half an hour and Im really looking forward to seeing her again.

Sue x


----------



## mrypg9

Suenneil said:


> Excellent plan! you should have come to Malaga to meet with me and Jo today .... we are meeting up in about half an hour and Im really looking forward to seeing her again.
> 
> Sue x


I'm ashamed to admit that I have never been to Malaga, apart from frequent trips to and from the airport to pick up/deposit people. 
In fact, I've not stirred myself much since I got here last December...
My excuse could be that for the last four or more years I've been flying around Europe and it's rather nice to have nothing much to do apart from lazing around the pool with a good book and walking Our Little Azor.
But I must get out of this idle state of mind.....so yes, a good idea for the future.
We're thinking of taking our friends to the Alheurin area to have a look round next week for future reference as a possible place to move to if our landlord won't reduce our rent. He's coming over from Austria tomorrow and we've been invited out to lunch so the omens are good.


----------



## Suenneil

mrypg9 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that I have never been to Malaga, apart from frequent trips to and from the airport to pick up/deposit people.
> In fact, I've not stirred myself much since I got here last December...
> My excuse could be that for the last four or more years I've been flying around Europe and it's rather nice to have nothing much to do apart from lazing around the pool with a good book and walking Our Little Azor.
> But I must get out of this idle state of mind.....so yes, a good idea for the future.
> We're thinking of taking our friends to the Alheurin area to have a look round next week for future reference as a possible place to move to if our landlord won't reduce our rent. He's coming over from Austria tomorrow and we've been invited out to lunch so the omens are good.


Hi M

Well you will get a lot more for your money in Alhaurin and surrounding areas! Enjoy your visit and your lunch! always nice when someone else is paying!

Sue x


----------



## jojo

mrypg9, get your butt over here and have a look! Alhaurin de la Torre is a beautiful town, clean, modern and busy!! Málaga is ok, it has nice parts, but its a mystery to me!!!! Ididnt get too lost when I met Sue for lunch today!!

Jo xx


----------



## dgjamison

Hombre said:


> I believe Greenland has a reciprocal arrangement with the UK re housing benefits. May be worthwhile exploring that one.


I totally agree, if you can't affod to go to spain work and get accommodation, i think you should stay wherever you are, I think that is the uk, as nowhere else I know gives benefits like it, thats the problem and why we have a lazy workforce and come bottom of the list as the most undesirable places to live. Am I the only one fed up with the benifit culture that exists in britain? It is what has ruined it, I remember when i was proud to come from GB now I get embarrassed, especially when I see questions like yours it depresses me.


----------



## Warren D

dgjamison said:


> I remember when i was proud to come from GB now I get embarrassed,


Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> Is that why you show the flag of Ireland?


Ireland (well Northern Ireland) is part of "great" Britain!!! Now if he were to be proud to be part of it, then he'd be displaying the "union" flag like me!! However, Its not that I'm proud that I'm part of it particularly, I just think the Union flag looks prettier than the "English" flag that you've got , I like all the colours 


Jo xxxx


----------



## Warren D

jojo said:


> Ireland (well Northern Ireland) is part of "great" Britain!!! Now if he were to be proud to be part of it, then he'd be displaying the "union" flag like me!! However, Its not that I'm proud that I'm part of it particularly, I just think the Union flag looks prettier than the "English" flag that you've got , I like all the colours
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


I was rather hoping he would answer for himself.


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> I was rather hoping he would answer for himself.



But he's already answered hasnt he???? He isnt proud to be british so uses the Irish flag!!?? Same as you're using the English one!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> But he's already answered hasnt he???? He isnt proud to be british so uses the Irish flag!!?? Same as you're using the English one!
> 
> Jo xx


go jo go


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> go jo go


....... and before you start.... you havent got a flag at all!!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

I won't fly any flag other than The Dragon!










I was born Welsh.....and I'll die Welsh!


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Ireland (well Northern Ireland) is part of "great" Britain!!! Now if he were to be proud to be part of it, then he'd be displaying the "union" flag like me!! However, Its not that I'm proud that I'm part of it particularly, I just think the Union flag looks prettier than the "English" flag that you've got , I like all the colours
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


It's strange how displaying flags whether of the Union Jack or cross of St.George variety was so controversial in the UK and people who stuck it on their cars or fly flags in their gardens used to be seen as a bit odd or fascist even.
That seemed to change because of sporting events such as the World Cup or European events. I remember how practically every house on the council estate in our town had an English flag hanging from the upstairs window. I was in Germany at the time of the 2002 World Cup and didn't see one German flag displayed, although there were very many Turkish flags on display. Historical memory, presumably.
I was surprised to find that in Canada practically every house had a maple-leaf flag proudly displayed, often on a tall flag pole beside the gate. My cousin told me that the federal Government sent national flags free on request in response to the Quebec provincial government's campaign to get the fleur-de-lis separatist flag flown all over Quebec.
I'm no right-wing nationalist but I rather like seeing British (i.e. uNion Jack) flags proudly displayed. Our historical record is no worse than that of many countries and much better than that of many I could think of.


----------



## dgjamison

Am I right in saying the welsh have their own flag as well as Scotland but are still part of GB, I am Irish born in a part of Ireland that happens to be part of the GB, and can I say I love Ireland and our culture, but also love the british culture well the old style british culture, I'm Lucky I can appreciate my two totally different cultures, can I also say I love the Scottish and welsh cultures that is the beauty of the British Isles the diversity of all totally different cultures. I hate people who have a superior attitude to other cultures and think they are the superior race so I fly the irish flag as I was born in Ireland but part of the uk by the way I am a she not a he


----------



## dgjamison

Just a footnote, have we come away from the original discussion of the abuse of benifits in GB? Why would my flag be more important than that? I would really be interested in knowing


----------



## maxd

lionel said:


> hi everyone i need some correct advice please i want to move to spain from uk im on benefits ? can i claim housing benefit to pay my rent? and what are the problems claiming benefits in spain? please help with correct advice many thanks lionel age 38


Nice work if you can get it!


----------



## dgjamison

jojo said:


> But he's already answered hasnt he???? He isnt proud to be british so uses the Irish flag!!?? Same as you're using the English one!
> 
> Jo xx


I 
I think I have answered this, I can't believe the way the flag I choose to use has moved this whole discussion away from the point, How juvenile but maybe thats whats most important to you flags as opposed to what is really important
Ms Djam


----------



## Stravinsky

dgjamison said:


> I
> I think I have answered this, I can't believe the way the flag I choose to use has moved this whole discussion away from the point, How juvenile but maybe thats whats most important to you flags as opposed to what is really important
> Ms Djam


It seems to be you thats going on about it now!


----------



## dgjamison

maxd said:


> Nice work if you can get it!


My point exactly!!!


----------



## dgjamison

Stravinsky said:


> It seems to be you thats going on about it now!


You think so? how interesting, if I remember did'nt one of the posts say they were hoping that I would reply for myself? Is that not what I have done? I think your reply is totally unfair


----------



## Warren D

dgjamison said:


> Am I right in saying the welsh have their own flag as well as Scotland but are still part of GB, I am Irish born in a part of Ireland that happens to be part of the GB, and can I say I love Ireland and our culture, but also love the british culture well the old style british culture, I'm Lucky I can appreciate my two totally different cultures, can I also say I love the Scottish and welsh cultures that is the beauty of the British Isles the diversity of all totally different cultures. I hate people who have a superior attitude to other cultures and think they are the superior race so I fly the irish flag as I was born in Ireland but part of the uk by the way I am a she not a he


All I did was ask a simple question that did not include any accusations of any kind because I was interested to find out the story behind you once being proud to come from GB but showing the flag of the Irish Republic. I was not interested in what other people may think your reason is because I think it is probably important to you that you answer questions for yourself. I find it very interesting to talk to people from all sorts of backgrounds which helps me develop my own opinions instead of just believing what I am told by the media or from uninformed chatter from workmates. I did not accuse you of anything, belittle you or imply anything. 
You decided to get on your high horse and imply that English people see themselves as a master race. What is that all about?

I don't claim to be part of some superior Anglo-Saxon race. My fathers family come from Scotland. My mother is half Irish (South) and half English. I was born in England and spent most of my life there. I have never lived in any other part of GB or Northern Ireland so I decided to show an English flag because that is where I am from. I


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> All I did was ask a simple question that did not include any accusations of any kind because I was interested to find out the story behind you once being proud to come from GB but showing the flag of the Irish Republic. I was not interested in what other people may think your reason is because I think it is probably important to you that you answer questions for yourself. I find it very interesting to talk to people from all sorts of backgrounds which helps me develop my own opinions instead of just believing what I am told by the media or from uninformed chatter from workmates. I did not accuse you of anything, belittle you or imply anything.
> You decided to get on your high horse and imply that English people see themselves as a master race. What is that all about?
> 
> I don't claim to be part of some superior Anglo-Saxon race. My fathers family come from Scotland. My mother is half Irish (South) and half English. I was born in England and spent most of my life there. I have never lived in any other part of GB or Northern Ireland so I decided to show an English flag because that is where I am from. I


Bare with me here cos I've had a very bad day and therefore may not come across as my normal cheery self, but your first post to dgjamison gave me the impression that you were trying to pick a fight, hense I stepped in and answered the question on his behalf! My answer was right and it really doesnt matter what flag the guy has does it. It certainly doesnt require this ammount of conversation!! You have the St George cross which is your choice and I doubt if anyone cares why, well its the same for dg!!! So leave it and move on!!!

Sorry if I've offended! Rant over

Jo xxx


----------



## maxd

dgjamison said:


> My point exactly!!!


Don't worry, that is why I have zero repuatation on this forum as I slagged off someone coming to spain on incapacity benefit once.

2.7 million people on it but estimates are about 500,000 cases are genuine.


----------



## Stravinsky

dgjamison said:


> You think so? how interesting, if I remember did'nt one of the posts say they were hoping that I would reply for myself? Is that not what I have done? I think your reply is totally unfair


It wasnt meant to be unfriendly, hence the smilies ...but I have to say ... there you go again


----------



## Warren D

jojo said:


> your first post to dgjamison gave me the impression that you were trying to pick a fight,





> Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?


My post was brief and to the point. Nothing more, nothing less. 
I have met people from Northern Ireland and found it very interesting to hear about their lives because in many cases it is or was so very different to life in the rest of the British Isles. You can really only learn about peoples lives by actually speaking to the people themselves. TV documentries only give you a very small part of the picture and dwell so much on the political people. I am not scared to ask people about their backgrounds. Most people are quite happy to tell you if you just take the time to ask. Everyone tries to be so PC these days that they are scared to ask questions and by and large people in Britain know next to nothing about the other cultures in the so called "multi-cultural society".


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> My post was brief and to the point. Nothing more, nothing less.
> I have met people from Northern Ireland and found it very interesting to hear about their lives because in many cases it is or was so very different to life in the rest of the British Isles. You can really only learn about peoples lives by actually speaking to the people themselves. TV documentries only give you a very small part of the picture and dwell so much on the political people. I am not scared to ask people about their backgrounds. Most people are quite happy to tell you if you just take the time to ask. Everyone tries to be so PC these days that they are scared to ask questions and by and large people in Britain know next to nothing about the other cultures in the so called "multi-cultural society".


Thats fair enough, however you need to learn to come across as a little more polite when asking, so that you give the impression of interest as opposed to sounding confrontational!!! :focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison

jojo said:


> Thats fair enough, however you need to learn to come across as a little more polite when asking, so that you give the impression of interest as opposed to sounding confrontational!!! :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you I agree it is time to move on, I only wished to participate in the discussion about a subject that I feel very strongly about and is helping to cripple GB, I worked for years running Pubs and Restaurants in GB and have the fondest of memories of great friends that I have met there. It did come across a little confrontational that is why I took offence, but its finished now let us move on from here, can I say I love reading all the posts I don't often participate but really enjoy the fun side as well, good luck
Djam


----------



## XTreme

dgjamison said:


> I don't often participate but really enjoy the fun side as well,


Bet you do! 

Irish birds! 

Ignore that imbecile Stravinsky.....he's one of those Morris Dancing Hanoverian buffoons!

By the way.....has anybody ever spoken to you about Tony Danza?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Bet you do!
> 
> Irish birds!
> 
> Ignore that imbecile Stravinsky.....he's one of those Morris Dancing Hanoverian buffoons!
> 
> By the way.....has anybody ever spoken to you about Tony Danza?


What Irish Birds???????????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> What Irish Birds????????????
> 
> Jo xxxx


djam's an Irish bird!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> djam's an Irish bird!


I thought djam was a bloke!!???????????????????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison

XTreme said:


> Bet you do!
> 
> Irish birds!
> 
> Ignore that imbecile Stravinsky.....he's one of those Morris Dancing Hanoverian buffoons!
> 
> By the way.....has anybody ever spoken to you about Tony Danza?


I will ignore all, have seen you on your bike, reaaaaally nice, what about Tony Danza, I am missing something here ,you need to educate me on these worldly matters????? We Irish birds only act stupid you know!!!!


----------



## XTreme

dgjamison said:


> We Irish birds only act stupid you know!!!!


You don't need me to tell you about Welsh men's stereotype....you don't happen to have a wooly jumper do you?


----------



## jojo

dgjamison said:


> I will ignore all, have seen you on your bike, reaaaaally nice, what about Tony Danza, I am missing something here ,you need to educate me on these worldly matters????? We Irish birds only act stupid you know!!!!


So you ARE a "bird"?????? I am so sorry, I thought you were a man!!!  as for Tony Danza, Xtreme isnt allowed to say anymore than that, or I'll nuke him!!!!!!!!!!! ..... but he's referring to porn! for want of a better word lol!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## maxd

Ahh, so ok to be a dumbass then if you are woman ?


----------



## jojo

maxd said:


> Ahh, so ok to be a dumbass then if you are woman ?



Yep (or to pretend to be)!!!!! :clap2::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison

XTreme said:


> You don't need me to tell you about Welsh men's stereotype....you don't happen to have a wooly jumper do you?


sorry about the delay I'm in Canada at the moment hence the time delay!!! I know all about you Taffies, I went out with one years ago, thought he was an octupus????????


----------



## dgjamison

jojo said:


> So you ARE a "bird"?????? I am so sorry, I thought you were a man!!!  as for Tony Danza, Xtreme isnt allowed to say anymore than that, or I'll nuke him!!!!!!!!!!! ..... but he's referring to porn! for want of a better word lol!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't worry about it , I have been mistaken for worse. I had an Idea Tony Danza meant something like that!!! I have read a lot of Xtremes posts, so have gotten used to his great sense of naughtyness, a real character, we all love them keeps everything light and not too serious go Xtreme!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## Stravinsky

'ere .... I come from Welsh stock and you know it nobber!



XTreme said:


> Bet you do!
> 
> Irish birds!
> 
> Ignore that imbecile Stravinsky.....he's one of those Morris Dancing Hanoverian buffoons!
> 
> By the way.....has anybody ever spoken to you about Tony Danza?


----------



## XTreme

dgjamison said:


> I have read a lot of Xtremes posts, so have gotten used to his great sense of naughtyness, a real character, we all love them keeps everything light and not too serious go Xtreme!!!:eyebrows:


Now this is a very classy and astute lady!

God knows we needed one here.....we've been overun with too many post menopausal, HRT fuelled airheads for too long!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Now this is a very classy and astute lady!
> 
> God knows we needed one here.....we've been overun with too many post menopausal, HRT fuelled airheads for too long!



:Cry::Cry::Cry::moony::brick:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Stravinsky said:


> 'ere .... I come from Welsh stock and you know it nobber!


You're a PLASTIC! 

Don't know about Jo.....you got any Welsh in you Jo? If not....I can help!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> You're a PLASTIC!
> 
> Don't know about Jo.....you got any Welsh in you Jo? If not....I can help!


No welsh Xtreme and I've managed without this far thanks lol My mother was from Scotland, altho moved to London as a baby!!! So I guess I'm half Scottish

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> No welsh Xtreme and I've managed without this far thanks lol My mother was from Scotland, altho moved to London as a baby!!! So I guess I'm half Scottish
> 
> Jo xxxx


Where did you take your elocution lessons Jo?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Where did you take your elocution lessons Jo?


I aint posh! But I did go to private school when I was younger! We've certainly swayed waaaayy off topic here havent we 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> I aint posh! But I did go to private school when I was younger! We've certainly swayed waaaayy off topic here havent we
> 
> Jo xxx


Fred De Railer was responsible....take it up with him Jo!


----------



## edmund

I know that there are people who live down here and get all sorts of benefits; disability certainly, and it's legal, some form of car allowance for the disabled and some form of child support / family credit. I don't know how they do it because I've never claimed anything from the state, either Spanish or UK but if you ask around in British run bars you will normally find some unsavory character who will claim to know the latest dodges.

Spain isn't cheap any more, as my UK friends constantly remind me. If you want to milk the welfare system you are better off going back to the UK.


----------



## mrypg9

edmund said:


> I know that there are people who live down here and get all sorts of benefits; disability certainly, and it's legal, some form of car allowance for the disabled and some form of child support / family credit. I don't know how they do it because I've never claimed anything from the state, either Spanish or UK but if you ask around in British run bars you will normally find some unsavory character who will claim to know the latest dodges.
> 
> Spain isn't cheap any more, as my UK friends constantly remind me. If you want to milk the welfare system you are better off going back to the UK.


Some benefits, as I said earlier, depend on your NI contributions. What you will receive will be based on the amount of your past contributions. All legal. 
There are many kinds of unsavoury characters here, I agree, no doubt benefit frauds amongst the other tax dodgers, crooks small and big time and other such types.
I don't frequent British bars but I have come across such people in other areas. The DWP has, I understand, set up offices in Madrid, Malaga and other such cities with a view to tracking down benefit cheats, as well as assisting those in genuine need who have worked and contributed to our system through their own taxes.


----------



## dgjamison

edmund said:


> I know that there are people who live down here and get all sorts of benefits; disability certainly, and it's legal, some form of car allowance for the disabled and some form of child support / family credit. I don't know how they do it because I've never claimed anything from the state, either Spanish or UK but if you ask around in British run bars you will normally find some unsavory character who will claim to know the latest dodges.
> 
> Spain isn't cheap any more, as my UK friends constantly remind me. If you want to milk the welfare system you are better off going back to the UK.


Hi Edmund, I just don't understand all these benefits being paid out. I have no objection to benifits being paid to genuine cases, especially our senior citizens who have worked all their lives and paid into the system, the deserve to have a better life in retirement, and if being in a warmer climate helps thats great. What I hate are able bodied people who should be out working but can't be bothered so milk the system and unfortunately from what I see they are the ones that know the ropes, like you I have never claimed even when my husband was very ill, I worked and paid my dues, its the way I was raised, and my mother would never have allowed us to stay at home. When we left school we had to get jobs thats the way it was and it was a good way.


----------



## dgjamison

mrypg9 said:


> Some benefits, as I said earlier, depend on your NI contributions. What you will receive will be based on the amount of your past contributions. All legal.
> There are many kinds of unsavoury characters here, I agree, no doubt benefit frauds amongst the other tax dodgers, crooks small and big time and other such types.
> I don't frequent British bars but I have come across such people in other areas. The DWP has, I understand, set up offices in Madrid, Malaga and other such cities with a view to tracking down benefit cheats, as well as assisting those in genuine need who have worked and contributed to our system through their own taxes.


I am glad to hear they have set up something to try and track the fraudulants down, and great if people who really need it get the right help, maybe now the gravey train will come to an end and these lazy so and sos will get caught and the money go to where it is really needed:clap2:


----------



## Warren D

dgjamison said:


> It did come across a little confrontational that is why I took offence,


If I was Frenchand showing a French flag and I asked "Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?" would you still see it as confrontational? I don't think so.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Warren D said:


> If I was Frenchand showing a French flag and I asked "Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?" would you still see it as confrontational? I don't think so.


Just a suggestion...
Why don't you do the flag thing by PM as it has nothing to do with the thread anyway??


----------



## Calas felices

*Nanny State*

If this is an example, give me the Nanny state everytime!!

THE Comunidad Valenciana and Catalunya are the two regions with the highest death-toll among employees, reveal figures published yesterday.

To prove that going to work is harmful to health, the Ministry of Work’s Labour Statistics Bulletin (BEL) shows that 54 people have died on the job in the provinces of Alicante, Valencia and Castellón, and a further 70 in Catalunya so far this year.

In total, *430* lost their lives throughout Spain in the first half of 2009.

Of these, 320 were killed in accidents at work, whilst a further 110 died either on the way to work or on the way home.

Following these two regions in eastern Spain, the southern community of Andalucía has had a high mortality rate with 49 people being killed in the course of their employment.

The north-eastern region of Galicia registered 48 deaths, followed by 46 in Madrid.

These statistics, although not directly related to the size or headcount of the region in question, appear to bear some link to the industrial activities in the affected areas.

Spain’s workforce is mainly concentrated on the east and south coasts, as well as in its two largest cities – Madrid and Barcelona – and in the north.


----------



## dgjamison

Warren D said:


> If I was Frenchand showing a French flag and I asked "Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?" would you still see it as confrontational? I don't think so.


Warren, enough, we have moved on now, I took offence because your comment came across smug and scarcastic, I am not a political person, I left N. Ireland to get away from just that kind of thing, Flags included, I respect everyones point of view even if I don't agree with it, and believe me in the worst years of the troubles sometimes that was hard, but there you are. Forget it now, it is not worth all this, enjoy your day
Djam


----------



## dgjamison

Warren D said:


> If I was Frenchand showing a French flag and I asked "Is that why you show the flag of the Republic of Ireland?" would you still see it as confrontational? I don't think so.


Just a foot note and I hope we can put the matter to bed for good, you imply it is because you are english that I took offence, believe me it was not, it was your tone, I would have felt the same no matter what your nationality, and I honestly hope you believe that Good Luck


----------



## XTreme

dgjamison said:


> Just a foot note and I hope we can put the matter to bed for good, you imply it is because you are english that I took offence, believe me it was not, it was your tone, I would have felt the same no matter what your nationality, and I honestly hope you believe that Good Luck


Hey....Irish Bird! Cut them Hanoverians some slack my girl! I have!

I'm personally glad to see the dark days of the past forgotten!

Remember the English holiday home burning that was going on in Wales in the 60's and 70's?

Terrible business.....cost me a [email protected] fortune in Four Star and Swan Vestas it did!


----------



## dgjamison

XTreme said:


> Hey....Irish Bird! Cut them Hanoverians some slack my girl! I have!
> 
> I'm personally glad to see the dark days of the past forgotten!
> 
> Remember the English holiday home burning that was going on in Wales in the 60's and 70's?
> 
> Terrible business.....cost me a [email protected] fortune in Four Star and Swan Vestas it did!


Etreme, you are keeping me sane at the moment, I am just so glad like you to see it all behind us, No I don't remember the burnings I was problable chasing some dream then, running away to pastures green, also cost me as we say in Irish Fecking (ever watch Mrs Doyal Father Ted?) fortune chasing my dreams, still doing it, I'm an old Hippy I think!!!


----------



## XTreme

dgjamison said:


> Etreme, you are keeping me sane at the moment


You know I'll stick up for you!


----------



## Warren D

dgjamison said:


> Just a foot note and I hope we can put the matter to bed for good, you imply it is because you are english that I took offence, believe me it was not, it was your tone, I would have felt the same no matter what your nationality, and I honestly hope you believe that Good Luck


The "tone" thing is rubbish. I don't believe you for a moment so leave it.


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> The "tone" thing is rubbish. I don't believe you for a moment so leave it.



I'm closing this thread cos it sounding more and more like my childrens arguments!

Jo xxx


----------

